# Wyvern show



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We took Ozzy along to the Wyvern show but sadly before his judging could finish we had to leave the show early due to unforseen circumstances, but the good news was that Ozzy recieved his 3rd Grand cert which now gives him his Grand title, GR PM Tassare Red Seren does sound so sweet..many thaks.......Chris


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

sorry to hear things not been too well... hope all ok now.

i went over to see you but you had gone..

anyway,, congrats to ozzy.. and of course you..

my 2 did ok considering... selkirk boy had a very mild mouth infection which we never realised he had.. he was passed fit by the vet... he got 2nd open a first a couple of 4th and 2 not placed.. but considering he was against real top quality kittens.. inc his sister in a side class..thats a good result.
my variant selkirk got 1st open a couple of 2nd and 3rd.. again open against her sister and some other real gorgeous kittens in the sides...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the award of Ozzy's Grand title :thumbup:
Hope everything is okay otherwise though :sad:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

rcmadd said:


> sorry to hear things not been too well... hope all ok now.
> 
> i went over to see you but you had gone..
> 
> ...


I am sorry i missed you , it was a real pain having to leave early , hope we get to meet up next time and well done toy your cats, they had a fab day, there were some gorgeous cats at this show. best wishes........Chris


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Congratulations on the award of Ozzy's Grand title :thumbup:
> Hope everything is okay otherwise though :sad:


Thanks Lynn.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Chris I saw the results and was really pleased for you. Sorry I didn't come and find you we went off to mcdonald's while Judging was on and the afternoon got hot so sat on the grass outside for a while. Sorry you had to leave early, hope all is OK.

Was very pleased the show finished at around 3.40pm!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Hi Chris I saw the results and was really pleased for you. Sorry I didn't come and find you we went off to mcdonald's while Judging was on and the afternoon got hot so sat on the grass outside for a while. Sorry you had to leave early, hope all is OK.
> 
> Was very pleased the show finished at around 3.40pm!


Thanks for your msg, im so pleased to hear that you all managed to get out of the show nice and early as it was so hot in that hall , at least there was a lovely breeze blowing outside where you could cool off. hope we can meet up at another show very soon, best wishes.........Chris


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

wow well done Ozzy!! How many shows was that in Chris? He's not been in that many has he? Sounds as he's done really well for himself and you!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Cazzer said:


> wow well done Ozzy!! How many shows was that in Chris? He's not been in that many has he? Sounds as he's done really well for himself and you!!


He got to this title in 6 consecutive shows winning 3 x PC and 3 x Grands, he will now be going for his 1st Imperial title and he is only now 13 months of age....best wishes...........Chris


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

oh that was you?! i was opposite you with the big blue tabby wegie (Landsker Taran Teo) that took the reserve grand under your boy, i turned around and your pen was empty lol.

congrats on your 3rd CC, it was my lads first grand glass so was thrilled with the reservev and even more thrilled that he came above the coontastic boy.


----------



## snowrockcats (May 17, 2011)

Congrats Ozzy!!

Was our first trip to a gccf show for a long time and our wegie girl got her first cc too...... was blooming hot though!!

A x


----------

